# Hard wire satellite radio



## nitemarelfd17 (Nov 6, 2007)

I got a new satellite radio which is much nicer that my other so i think i am going to hard wire it in but i already have a external CD changer and so far i cant find any thing to hardwire it with so what should i do and this is the factory monsoon system with just a radio/tape player
Much Thanx


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Hard wire satellite radio (nitemarelfd17)*

get the fm direct adapter & proper antennas for the car you have . and use the fm transmitter. it works great!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Hard wire satellite radio (bbplaya4lfe)*

I can suggest a plug and play hardwired power and audio kit for your rac and sat radio unit if you tell me the exact model of sat radio that you're using


----------



## vwpassatjaxfl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Hard wire satellite radio ([email protected])*

So I want to do the same (not meaning to hijack this post)....but I have a Sirius Sportster 4, and I was going to cut off the cigarette plug and wire it direct to the fuse panel, until I realized that inside the cigarette plug is a step-down transformer.......so I think they make an inline step-down transformer that I can use and still accomplish my goal of hard wiring the Sportster, but does anyone know where to get it??? BTW, this is an 07 Passat with the basic radio (single indash CD and no Sat.) 
Thanks!


----------

